# Light Lot



## highship (Dec 27, 2022)

Miscellaneous light lot up for grabs. None of the lights are tested and what you see is what you get.
Top row, left to right… Seiss, Schwinn, delta winner, union 
Bottom row, left to right… national, unknown, sturmey archer
Shipping will be actual cost. USPS money order or cash only.


----------



## Metalbender (Dec 27, 2022)

85


----------



## highship (Dec 28, 2022)

Thanks for the offer but no deal.

That’s only $12 each and we’re close, anyone else?


----------



## Hoagie57 (Dec 28, 2022)

only interested in the ball light wht/chrome w/bracket. If you care to sell just that one lmk .


----------



## Hoagie57 (Dec 28, 2022)

Hoagie57 said:


> only interested in the ball light wht/chrome w/bracket. If you care to sell just that one lmk .



pm sent lmk


----------



## Metalbender (Dec 28, 2022)

95


----------



## highship (Dec 29, 2022)

Not there yet, no deal.


----------



## Rattman13 (Jan 1, 2023)

100.


----------



## highship (Jan 3, 2023)

Rattman13 said:


> 100.



Sorry I missed your post... If you're still interested it's a deal! PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Rattman13 (Jan 3, 2023)

highship said:


> Sorry I missed your post... If you're still interested it's a deal! PM me. Thanks!



Cool, PMed ya.


----------

